# Infinity rom boots as Galaxy S and reiser fs problem



## jimc5423 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi everybody,
This is my first post on here. Thanks for all the great posts that got me this far.
I got my new Samsung Charge to load the Infinity rom and everything seems to work. The odd thing is that the bootup animation is for a Galaxy S with no sound.
This phone is only a week old, bought after my wife ran my Zeal through the washing machine, so it had the latest OTA updates, kernel 4.3.6, etc.
To solve a problem I have with Verizon and my missing phone contacts, I tried to load a different rom in last night, Tweakstock V1.1. I heard the robot voice and assumed it was converting the fs back to reiser, it said complete, but then stuck at the "samsung" logo on reboot. I managed to reload Infinity using ODIN, but now I'm back at the same place I was yesterday, with the Galaxy boot and no way to recover my verizon contacts.
So, is there some method to have the phone boot as a droid Charge and do I need to run a separate utility to convert the fs back to reiser? You would think after all this time that the kernel would have the ability to read from either fs.
I am going to stop by the Verizon store and ask them to send my contacts to my phone. We have a family plan under my wife's name and the web My Verizon app wants to send me her contacts.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## manigma77 (Jun 11, 2011)

The best way to deal with your contact is to import them to gmail then they will always sync with your phone, I don't use any verizon apps for contacts or otherwise.
Anytime you add a new contact to your phone it will ask you to save it to Sim, Phone, or Google, always pick google.

As far as the galaxy s boot animation thats all it is, is a boot animation, if you want to change that you will have to do some reading. I know there is a post somewhere that tells you how to change the boot animation on infinity.

As far as the filesystems, there are two kinds, RFS add ext4. It is the safest to always be rfs when flashing a new rom, I use the voodoo controll app to switch between the two but i believe you have to have tha pro version.


----------



## m0unds (Sep 4, 2011)

@manigma77 you don't need to have the "pro" version to toggle lagfix active/inactive, just the free one.

@jimc5423 i'm hoping i didn't misread your post, i haven't had my coffee yet this morning..lol - at any rate, if this was a clean flash of a new rom (e.g. your data had already been backed up, and you wiped the device before installing) i'd suggest just going the ODIN route to get back to factory config, then you can go to TweakStock if that's what you wanted to use. after that, i'd also suggest what manigma77 mentioned with regard to copying your contacts to your google acct (once they've been restored via vzw's utility) so they stay synced on your device.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11323-odinromep4dfactory-full-factory-restore-236-with-radio-unrooted-12711/ <- this is a full factory ODIN w/PIT file (partition information table) - you can use the PIT when you use ODIN to ensure your partition table is properly configured, but it's usually not necessary. it will wipe your data.

as an aside, afaik, samsung's RFS isn't reiser, it's "robust file system" a journaled FAT variant


----------



## jimc5423 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the replies. I got Verizon to give me a separate login for the family plan and I was able to download the contacts to gmail.
I have been using Infinity all day now and the only issue I've had is the default browser doesn't see the network. I downloaded Opera and that works fine, well, except for importing bookmarks ;-)
Next thing is to get a command prompt and poke around a little.
Thanks again.


----------



## mowbray1 (Aug 22, 2011)

jimc5423 said:


> Hi everybody,
> This is my first post on here. Thanks for all the great posts that got me this far.
> I got my new Samsung Charge to load the Infinity rom and everything seems to work. The odd thing is that the bootup animation is for a Galaxy S with no sound.
> This phone is only a week old, bought after my wife ran my Zeal through the washing machine, so it had the latest OTA updates, kernel 4.3.6, etc.
> ...


what is reiser ? I understand ext. but reiser seems like something new... do i need to read something somewhere or what ????


----------



## m0unds (Sep 4, 2011)

mowbray1 said:


> what is reiser ? I understand ext. but reiser seems like something new... do i need to read something somewhere or what ????


ReiserFS (created by convicted murderer hans reiser) is a linux file system that has nothing to do with our devices







as i stated in my post, RFS used by samsung on their devices is a proprietary filesystem called "robust file system" which has no relation to ReiserFS.


----------

